# Turbo Trainers - Are they worth getting



## Freddyflintstone (10 Dec 2011)

Thinking of buying one
Are they worth it, or should I just get cold & wet when cycling in Winter

Opinions greatly received


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2011)

There is some weather that it just isn't sensible or possible to cycle in, and there is weather that you can cycle in but which is pretty damn horrible. I think the turbo is a very sensible alternative to that.

I've used turbo-trainers and I'd say get the type that has a magnetic or fluid resistance unit. They are smoother in operation and quieter than the type with small fans which can be incredibly noisy! 

I've now got a gym bike with a massive flywheel and I prefer that. 

You'll need a fan to cool you down. Once you start to make a decent effort, you'll bucket sweat. I can lose over 1 litre an hour in an unheated room at freezing point! (I start off wearing lots of layers but by the time I'm really getting stuck in I have to strip down to shorts and a jersey only.

Make sure that you wipe the sweat off your bike and the turbo - I rotted my first turbo from underneath in one winter! I wiped the bike and the top of the turbo, but forgot to wipe underneath where sweat had collected.


----------



## HLaB (10 Dec 2011)

I've got one bth I try not to use it, its just mind numbingly boring, I suppose you could buy sufferfest dvds or something to liven it up but I'm a tightwad and would rather be out there. That said if you are training for something particular, some days you just can't get out there and its a useful alternative to keep you ticking over. I used mine a wee bit more the start of the year when I was writing my dissertation it was useful not to be an hour + away from civilisation also but that was kind of a necessity given the choice again I'd rather have been out there.


----------



## Enigma2008 (10 Dec 2011)

In my opinion they're worth it. However, many find them so boring that they spend very little time on them. Personally each time I use mine I have a pre-determined set of training objectives to achieve:
1) Duration - not much more than 1 hour generally
2) Intensity - choice of (usually) Tempo, 'Sweet Spot' or threshold as measured by heart rate or power (wattage) zones
3) Cadence - cardiovascular = high cadence >95rpm - leg strength = low cadence <65rpm
4) Entertainment - MP3 - Cycling videos - radio - TV - Training videos
You've got to have objectives to focus on otherwise it's a boring exercise.


----------



## JRob (10 Dec 2011)

I have a turbo trainer. The problem is that you tend to use in bad weather, so the reality is boring cycling looking at garage doors!

I ended up getting an excercise bike and hooking it up to the tv. Much more enjoyable!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2011)

My view is that if you get bored on a turbo trainer then you aren't trying hard enough! True, it _would_ get boring if you tried to do 5 or 6 hours on one but you should be able to cope with 30-75 minutes. 

I can't read or watch TV when I'm using my gym bike because I'm too focussed on what I'm doing. I listen to loud, fast music on headphones (so I don't disturb the neighbours) and concentrate on trying to pedal smoothly. I set the friction to low for warm-ups, recovery between efforts, and warm-downs. I use a moderate friction level when just I want to spin away at a constant level of effort. If I am going to make a harder effort, I'll choose a friction setting that I can only just pedal against at my chosen cadence (90-100 rpm) for 15-60 seconds, whatever I've decided on.

I have a computer on the bike but I only use it for the elapsed time readout. It can also display speed, and calories burned but those numbers are completely useless since the device is not calibrated - it has no way of measuring how much braking friction I apply to the flywheel!


----------



## jonathanw (11 Dec 2011)

I use a TT foe when the weather is truly miserable. Generally for 45 mins- 1 hr flat out. I listen to my iPod to alleviate the boredom and yes there is a bit of a sweat issue, even when the ambient temp is about 0 Celcius.


----------



## HLaB (11 Dec 2011)

jonathanw said:


> I use a TT foe when the weather is truly miserable. Generally for 45 mins- 1 hr flat out. I listen to my iPod to alleviate the boredom and yes there is a bit of a sweat issue, even when the ambient temp is about 0 Celcius.


Ooh I couldn't manage an hour, well I lie I have once  I like to go for fix distances, usually 10 miles with the mp3 player on, usually a track or two on the minimum resistance to warm up and a track or two on the maximum resistance and the occasional 50mph + sprint thrown in. After all that I usually end up getting forward about inch or 0.000025m/s. This last while I've done one session went away, watched tv or something for 1/2 an hour and rehydrated then came back and done another session. There's something I like in the back of my mind about having a fixed distance as I know I can pedal harder and get finished earlier if I'm too bored.


----------



## Blue (11 Dec 2011)

My turbo is, next to the bike, the best bit of cycling kit I own. Boredom is either a lack of effort or lack of imagination.

I mostly use the turbo for interval sessions, when focus on the training eliminates boredom. If I'm just spinning I listen to CD's and have been learning a new language solely by doing that - to the extent that I was able to spend a month in a non-english speaking village this year and got on very well.


----------



## Garz (11 Dec 2011)

Freddyflintstone said:


> Thinking of buying one
> Are they worth it, or should I just get cold & wet when cycling in Winter
> 
> Opinions greatly received


 
I recommend one for sure, the last couple of winters during the snow spells they were a godsend.

I don't shy from the cold & wet, if it's reasonable I will always get out on the bike instead of taking the easier indoor option.


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2011)

Most winters I will use the Turbo a couple of times a week, just started at the beginning of this month doing an interval session and a steady paced session each week before breakfast, after Xmas I will drop the steady paced session for an interval session. I use an heart monitor and listen to music on my MP3 player, I don't do more than an hour, too boring, talking to a couple of my mates at the weekend and they say they do four hour sessions, something I couldn't do. Its beneficial and makes a noticeable difference.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Dec 2011)

I like mine. Sufferfest videos are good fun too. SWMBO is less keen on it being setup in the spare bedroom all winter though.


----------



## fossyant (14 Dec 2011)

Certainly useful to have. Also factor in you may want a 'fan' to keep cool. If I use mine, it's in the garage with the fan on full, even in winter. Music on loud/headphones and you are away. Do intense 30 minute sessions - try not to be on it too long or you'll go brain dead. Expect a puddle of sweat on the floor. Good for training when injured, or in bad weather. I rarely use mine though - prefer to be out on the bike.


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2011)

fossyant said:


> Certainly useful to have. Also factor in you may want a 'fan' to keep cool. If I use mine, it's in the garage with the fan on full, even in winter. Music on loud/headphones and you are away. Do intense 30 minute sessions - try not to be on it too long or you'll go brain dead. Expect a puddle of sweat on the floor. Good for training when injured, or in bad weather. I rarely use mine though - prefer to be out on the bike.


 
Quarter to seven in the morning in an unheated shed I still sweat up, I'll do between 40minutes and an hour, how my mates can do 4 hour sessions I don't know, boredom starts setting in after about 30 minutes. I'd rather be out on the bike than on the turbo but I've found a couple of turbo sessions a week in the winter sets me up nicely for the following summer.


----------



## HLaB (14 Dec 2011)

I prefer to do a 10mile TT take a break for half an hour and do another. My sessions usually involve one or two warm up mp3 tracks in the lowest resistance followed by one or two tracks in the highest with a few 50mph+ sprints thrown in and interspersed there after. That seems to work for me in avoiding sheer boredom and stops me sweating too much.


----------



## uphillstruggler (14 Dec 2011)

Definately worth it, its not always possible to go our for a longish ride but with the turbo, you can condense a workout to fit your schedule.

its worth it for that alone but once you get used to using one, high intensity work outs can help your fitness.

i am glad i have one, even though i may only use it 4 or 5 times a month.


----------



## Garz (14 Dec 2011)

HLaB said:


> My sessions usually involve one or two warm up mp3 tracks in the lowest resistance followed by one or two tracks in the highest with a few 50mph+ sprints thrown in and interspersed there after.


 
 you reach over 50mph on your sprints...


----------



## HLaB (14 Dec 2011)

Garz said:


> you reach over 50mph on your sprints...


Yeah a whole 50mph+ to go 1 inch


----------



## screenman (15 Dec 2011)

Man you are good, very good. I have had top sprinters on my turbo who cannot get there. Have you thought about riding the track. What sort of turbo?


----------



## Globalti (23 Dec 2011)

Turbos are great with a heart rate monitor; you can devise a little routine and give yourself a good beasting for 45 minutes the get off feeling knackered. 

But don't waste your money on anything posh; the basic entry level Tacx with the fan does a perfectly good job for around £85.


----------



## doog (23 Dec 2011)

Ive just purchased a Tacx sirrius , set up my old MTB in the garage and put some slicks on it, set up a fan, have an old heart rate monitor..have the laptop set up to keep me occupied and done a few sessions on it. Really impressed with the amount of abuse I can put myself through although I need to start structuring it! 

Main reason is that im due a major back op that will keep me off the road for a while so this will be my sanity (or not)...I might just sit on it (If I can get my leg over it  )


----------



## lukesdad (23 Dec 2011)

Turboing = lack of imagination


----------



## doog (23 Dec 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Turboing = lack of imagination


 
not in my case thanks all the same  .


----------



## stu1903 (23 Dec 2011)

I recently purchased the Tacx Satori Pro turbo trainer from Decathlon for £129.99 and love it. Not the same as actually being out on the tarmac but at least in the storms and icy weather I can still train.

I wrote a wee blog on it for my work.

http://blog.freeflowbikes.com/2011/12/to-train-or-not-to-train-thats-the-question/


----------



## rsvdaz (23 Dec 2011)

stu1903 said:


> I recently purchased the Tacx Satori Pro turbo trainer from Decathlon for £129.99 and love it. Not the same as actually being out on the tarmac but at least in the storms and icy weather I can still train.
> 
> I wrote a wee blog on it for my work.
> 
> http://blog.freeflowbikes.com/2011/12/to-train-or-not-to-train-thats-the-question/


 

Stu,

just read your blog and interested in getting a TT rather than spinning classes at the local gym..I notice you are using the same road bike as my newest...did you change tyes?..if you use their QR skewers can you go on the road with it or do you need to change back?....lastly is it noisy?


----------



## HLaB (24 Dec 2011)

screenman said:


> Man you are good, very good. I have had top sprinters on my turbo who cannot get there. Have you thought about riding the track. What sort of turbo?


ITs just a taxc speedmatic (a magnetic one)


----------



## AlanW (24 Dec 2011)

Never mind a turbo, have you considered getting some rollers instead? Never a dull moment riding these, as the minute you loose your concentration you'll be sat on the floor. 

I switched from using my Tacx Flow turbo to rollers last year and I really rate them. You will certainly feel more of a difference riding your road bike after a few sessions on the rollers than you will from a turbo as they make you ride more smoothly.


----------



## 2wd (24 Dec 2011)

stu1903 said:


> I recently purchased the Tacx Satori Pro turbo trainer from Decathlon for £129.99 and love it. Not the same as actually being out on the tarmac but at least in the storms and icy weather I can still train.
> 
> I wrote a wee blog on it for my work.
> 
> http://blog.freeflowbikes.com/2011/12/to-train-or-not-to-train-thats-the-question/


 
Just ordered one of these,good price 

Off to pick it up later today


----------



## Garz (24 Dec 2011)

I picked the Satori the xmas before last to train on at a more inflated price. The Decathlon price is a steal!

It a good sturdy machine that all the pro's used to warm-up on. Ignore the fancy 'CycleOps' fanboys, however the new rock n roll by kurt seems interesting.


----------



## 2wd (24 Dec 2011)

Just got it out of the box and started to read the assembly instructions.......

Think I'll leave it till after Tea


----------



## stu1903 (24 Dec 2011)

rsvdaz said:


> Stu,
> 
> just read your blog and interested in getting a TT rather than spinning classes at the local gym..I notice you are using the same road bike as my newest...did you change tyes?..if you use their QR skewers can you go on the road with it or do you need to change back?....lastly is it noisy?


 
I haven't changed the tyre yet but I have been advised to change to a training tyre to preserve my road one. You only need to change the back tyre as the front one is stationary.

I'm guessing you could use the QR Skewer on the road but I like to switch back to the original, it's a 2 sec job.

The unit is slightly nosiy but when you're training you don't really notice it as your focused on your session, or at least I don't notice it any more. My wife notices it lol

I've never seen the attraction in Turbo Trainers before but since I've registered for my first ever sportive in April I need to train so took the plunge and haven't been disappointed.

Hope that helps you a little.


----------



## stu1903 (24 Dec 2011)

2wd said:


> Just got it out of the box and started to read the assembly instructions.......
> 
> Think I'll leave it till after Tea


 
The instructions are poor mate. I'd advise reading them through first as you will need to use the bracket for your road bike with I assume is a 700 wheel. With the instructions you get half way through building the unit then it tells you about the bracket for different wheel sizes, which means you need to dismantle it again and start from scratch!

Don't be alarmed by the number of screws, bolts, washers and o-rings that are left over at the end, this is normal.


----------



## Tomba (24 Dec 2011)

2wd said:


> Just got it out of the box and started to read the assembly instructions.......
> 
> Think I'll leave it till after Tea


 
Might be easier to use the Satori PDF Manual You can zoom in to see the diagrams a lot easier.


----------



## rsvdaz (24 Dec 2011)

cheers Stu...ordered one from Decathlon!!


----------



## Rob500 (24 Dec 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Turboing = lack of imagination


 
I can't agree. Sometimes, with the weather, it's just not safe to go out.


----------



## Tomba (24 Dec 2011)

stu1903 said:


> I recently purchased the Tacx Satori Pro turbo trainer from Decathlon for £129.99 and love it. Not the same as actually being out on the tarmac but at least in the storms and icy weather I can still train.
> 
> I wrote a wee blog on it for my work.
> 
> http://blog.freeflowbikes.com/2011/12/to-train-or-not-to-train-thats-the-question/


 
Just read it Stu. Sounded like my attempt to build the same trainer 

I sent Tacx an email and they said you DONT need the extension pieces for a 700 size wheel but I found using a 700x28 the tyre rubbed on the black plastic bit under the roller. Now installed the correct bit and it works a treat.

Good luck with the sportive in April. I'm doing it too so might see you


----------



## NotFabian (24 Dec 2011)

+1 for the Tacx Satori from Decathlon, included a good mat and a front wheel riser for £149 in the autumn, Usually an hour(ish) 1-2 times a week does me (I do prefer the outdoors, but shift work and terrible weather hinders me)and I have a couple of sufferfest videos, they're great, cheap and they help with a bit of entertainment and structure. I'm very new to the sport so I'm grateful for the direction in my training.


----------



## Rob500 (24 Dec 2011)

I initially set mine up without the brackets as well. It worked fine(ish) on my 700x25 tyre. The only issue was that there was very little play when releasing the roller off the tyre. I noticed that one pair of brackets which the instructions claim are for 'Hybrids' was marked 690-710 ....mmmm?????? I thought. Stuck them on ----- Worked a treat.


----------



## stu1903 (24 Dec 2011)

Tomba said:


> Just read it Stu. Sounded like my attempt to build the same trainer
> 
> I sent Tacx an email and they said you DONT need the extension pieces for a 700 size wheel but I found using a 700x28 the tyre rubbed on the black plastic bit under the roller. Now installed the correct bit and it works a treat.
> 
> Good luck with the sportive in April. I'm doing it too so might see you


 
I used the stated bracket for the 700 wheel. Mine are 700x23 and haven't had any issues. Not actually sure what the bracket does lol.

Thanks for the good luck message for April. I wanted to do the 100 miles route but I've roped another 9 mates into it, most of them are new to cycling so whated to start off with the 65mile route. Don't want to scare them off cycling.

Looking at doing the Glasgow to Edinburgh Fresh n Low cycle in Sept, the 100mile route.


----------



## stu1903 (24 Dec 2011)

Lol think I'll phone Decathlon and ask for some commission!

I wrote the blog for our works blog and the next day when I came into work my colleagues were congratulating me, didn't have a clue what for. Turns out I posted the blog one day, the next day we had two orders for turbo trainers, not the Tacx, it was for Minoura trainers we had instock which haven't moved for best part of a year! Could have been a coinsidence.


----------



## oldfatfool (24 Dec 2011)

I've just climbed the Col de la Colombière on the Tacx, given that it is blowing a gale and sporadically peeing down outside then I would have to say it was a worthwhile investment that will hopefully not only keep me bike fit over winter, but also improve on it


----------



## 2wd (24 Dec 2011)

All assembled now

Took a couple of reads and one dismantle/re-assemble though

Just been for a 10 minute spin through the mountains (on the CD) and OMG do you sweat using these things

For next time I'll open the conservatory doors and let the breeze flow through.

I can really see the benefit using these, esp in winter when you cant get out as often as you'd like


----------



## yello (24 Dec 2011)

Imho, yes (says he not reading other posts). I do have one but haven't used it in maybe 3 years. It was brilliant when I was in full time employ and living in central London. I didn't have a great deal of free time during the week so the turbo was regularly used on weekday evenings to get some decent leg turning done.


----------



## Garz (25 Dec 2011)

Wait till you have to fit a turbo tyre!


----------



## Blue (25 Dec 2011)

Garz said:


> Wait till you have to fit a turbo tyre!


Leave it somewhere hot, like an airing cupboard for a day or so before fitting immediately after removal from said warm area. I find the heat expands the beggars just enough to make the job easier.


----------



## Blue (25 Dec 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Turboing = lack of imagination


I find it's more:-

lack of imagination = inability to use turbos properly


----------



## lukesdad (26 Dec 2011)

Blue said:


> I find it's more:-
> 
> lack of imagination = inability to use turbos properly


Now let me see....... mmm out on mv bike? or.... . Its a no brainer, Ah! but thats what I meant in the..... Never mind.


----------



## Blue (26 Dec 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Now let me see....... mmm out on mv bike? or.... . _*Its a no brainer,*_ Ah! but thats what I meant in the..... Never mind.


 
That's the bit on which we agree!!


----------



## Fran143 (26 Dec 2011)

Well I am now a turbo convert....santa brought me one and I decided to use it rather than going to spin as the weather is just not conducive to going out on the bike here! Loved it and was hot and sweaty within minutes.....equally as many cals burned as in spin and worked my way through HRM bases easily!


----------



## Blue (26 Dec 2011)

I suppose it depends on the type of rider one is. If you cycle for no greater reason that enjoyment of the great outdoors, in all its elements, whether fair or foul, I don't suppose you could ever be persuaded to use a turbo. However, if you cycle more for simple fitness and pleasure you may be persuaded to use a turbo when the elements will stop you venturing outdoors. Beyond that, if, like me, you compete at a decent level you will embrace the turbo because it enables you to concentrate on specific areas in a way that would be nigh impossible on our Winter roads.

Use of a turbo can't simply be dismissed. I would always prefer to do my training on the roads, but I just couldn't get the required job done on all occasions if I stuck 100% to the roads.


----------



## Blue (26 Dec 2011)

Fran143 said:


> Well I am now a turbo convert....santa brought me one and I decided to use it rather than going to spin as the weather is just not conducive to going out on the bike here! Loved it and was hot and sweaty within minutes.....equally as many cals burned as in spin and worked my way through HRM bases easily!


I wish you health to enjoy it.

What model did you get?


----------



## woohoo (26 Dec 2011)

Garz said:


> Wait till you have to fit a turbo tyre!


.. and how. I eventually got a 26" Tacx tyre on an MTB wheel I'm using on my Tacx Sirius after wrecking 3 inner tubes in the process and in the end reverting to my old steel tyre levers. An absolute bugger of a job ... and I had pre-warmed the Tacx trainer tyre before starting. That tyre is staying on the rim - forever!


----------



## Monkspeed (27 Dec 2011)

I have been using a tacx satori pro for about a week and a half now. Went out earlier for a 20km ride with the mrs and I felt like a friggin ironman. Tackled a couple of hills and didn't use the granny gears once. Thighs just powered me straight up. 

Are trainers worth it? Absolutely!

My 2p worth of course.


----------



## Garz (28 Dec 2011)

woohoo said:


> .. and how. I eventually got a 26" Tacx tyre on an MTB wheel I'm using on my Tacx Sirius after wrecking 3 inner tubes in the process and in the end reverting to my old steel tyre levers. An absolute bugger of a job ... and I had pre-warmed the Tacx trainer tyre before starting. That tyre is staying on the rim - forever!



I had to change bike so the tyre had to come off and fix a slow puncture in the tube. No preheating or metal levers just lots of jeffing and blinding and sweat.


----------



## Fran143 (28 Dec 2011)

Blue said:


> I wish you health to enjoy it.
> 
> What model did you get?


 
Thank you, I am loving it.....so much so that I may give up my gym membership as I only really use it for spin in the bad weather. It is just a basic indoor cycle trainer with adjustable resistance from ebay....cheap as chips but gives me one heck of a workout!


----------



## Blue (28 Dec 2011)

Not much more required. If you get a HRM for your birthday you can realy get some serious turbo training sessions going with a basic model. Thats the combo I use.


----------



## Fran143 (28 Dec 2011)

I have a HRM, although I struggle to settle into the endurance zone as I like to challenge myself.....once I have fun with the turbo I am sure that shall settle down though!


----------



## bennydorano (28 Dec 2011)

Great calorie burner, but I would never do any more than an hour. I've a hybrid set up on mine and I always have aching knees after it moreso than being out on my road bike. (I started out on the road on this same hybrid an it never gave me the same knee bother then - I use a front wheel wedge on ocassion too).


----------



## Holy Warrior (29 Dec 2011)

Now Christmas is out of the way I can't wait to get back on the bike. The trouble is it's blowing a gale and slashing it down! So it's into the gym for a bit until the weather picks up. More trouble is that I really don't know what to do!

I went last evening which was surprsingly quiet (It won't be come January for a week!). I did 20 minutes without proper intervals but going hard, then easing off. Then I did some leg pressing then hopped back onto a bike for another 20 minutes. A good hour in total. The idea there is to be aching quite badly on the last 20 minutes to simulate the last few miles after climbing.

How effective do you reckon this is? Anyone do anything similar? I know I can organise the intervals and maybe add some more leg work into the middle, just not sure how. Some help please!


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (30 Dec 2011)

Holy Warrior said:


> Now Christmas is out of the way I can't wait to get back on the bike. The trouble is it's blowing a gale and slashing it down! So it's into the gym for a bit until the weather picks up. More trouble is that I really don't know what to do!
> 
> I went last evening which was surprsingly quiet (It won't be come January for a week!). I did 20 minutes without proper intervals but going hard, then easing off. Then I did some leg pressing then hopped back onto a bike for another 20 minutes. A good hour in total. The idea there is to be aching quite badly on the last 20 minutes to simulate the last few miles after climbing.
> 
> How effective do you reckon this is? Anyone do anything similar? I know I can organise the intervals and maybe add some more leg work into the middle, just not sure how. Some help please!


It depends entirely on where you're already at, and what you're trying to achieve...

20 minutes for a starter sounds a bit short for me, that's more of a warm-up and could potentially cause damage if you're hammering it from the off. I also wouldn't ever choose to combine endurance, weights and/or intervals all in the one session, though I'm just a relative amateur and still working out the vaguraries of training plans for myself.

If you want to go for hurt, go for a classic 2x20 workout. If you want base miles, then go for longer, sustained periods at lower heartrates. If you feel the need to do weights (and I don't, so can't really comment), then I'd do them on the low-intensity/recovery days, if at all.


----------



## Holy Warrior (30 Dec 2011)

Base miles/ speed is what I want. Climbing i'm good at. My riding partner is the exact opposite of me, being quick on the flats and not uphill.

I really don't think anything major is needed for what I want to achieve. I've got a 60 mile charity ride coming up at the end of may in the Yorkshire Dales. Before Crimbo I could average 12/13 mph over 40/45 miles with climbing.

Should I just knock the weight training on the head and go for longer on a static bike? So maybe a 10 minute easy spinning warm up/ cool down and then 40 minutes easy/ hard intervals of 5/10 minutes?

I haven't suddenly turned into an overweight monster in the couple of months that i've not been doing much exercise.

edit: The leg pressing came from an article which i'm trying to find (pretty sure it was on training4cyclists.com by *Jesper Bondo Medhus* . It suggested that to increase leg strength not mass low rep high weight sets should be done then followed up by the turbo. Making the strength gains cycling specific, as the muscles then know to use the strength in a way which is beneficial for cycling. As far as I can remember anyway.


----------



## rsvdaz (30 Dec 2011)

right my Decathlon Tacx Satori turned up this morning....decided not to use my road bikes on it but have utilised wifes old carrera subway...chucked a bucket o water over it,lubed chain, pumped up tyres and away.

as its 26inch wheels i used the raiser piece..it was tight getting in the axle holder but go there in the end..now my question is...the controller/gears..what do i use for resistance?..im in the top cog at the front..but do i move the rear cogs or use the tacx lever?

also the dvd...do i select fitness bike..ergo trainers, cyclo trainers or 10/7 positions? also, some of the clips are straight up climbs..no warm ups..is that right? and what is the scale/blue numbers on rhs??


----------



## Rob500 (30 Dec 2011)

rsvdaz
The satori has 10 clicks on its blue lever so pick "10 Positions" on the DVD
The Satori lever is the resistance changer but you can still use your own gears as well. EG when simulating uphill (8,9,10) use a low gear. When simulating downhill (1,2) use a high gear.
The dvd is not separate clips as such (I thought this myself too). It's about 85 mins long and the 'clips' are just different points along the route. I normally turn the pedals for 5 - 10 mins before starting the dvd up.

re:Resistance. Don't forget also that you can adjust resistance by changing the amount of pressure the roller has on the tyre via the twiddly knob under the blue handle.


----------



## Rob500 (30 Dec 2011)

The blue number on the rhs is the level at which you set the resistance lever.


----------



## rsvdaz (30 Dec 2011)

cheers for that


----------



## 2wd (30 Dec 2011)

Rob500 said:


> I normally turn the pedals for 5 - 10 mins before starting the dvd up.


 
Crikey,I'm normally gasping for breath,legs burning and shouting for my Mrs to help me off the trainer after that length of time


----------



## endoman (30 Dec 2011)

might have a look in the box and see if I have a dvd, although some tunes or a sufferefest film work well. There are loads of workouts to download on the tacx site, found doing these gives some structure and alleviates any boredom.


----------



## screenman (30 Dec 2011)

The worst thing about knob controlled roller pressure is that if your back wheel is even slightly egg shaped then you will get a choppy ride. Unlike sprung loaded roller contact which will smooth out anything not quite round.

Back in the days when all turbo's had knob control we did away with them and put a spring one on.


----------



## Crankarm (1 Jan 2012)

I'm looking for a turbo trainer. Are these any good?

http://www.rutlandcycling.com/34381/Elite-Trainer---SuperCrono-Power-Fluid-ElastoGel-Trainer.html

http://www.rutlandcycling.com/34371/Elite-Trainer---SuperCrono-Forte-Wireless-Digital-Trainer.html


----------



## Garz (1 Jan 2012)

Holy Warrior said:


> I went last evening which was surprsingly quiet (It won't be come January for a week!). I did 20 minutes without proper intervals but going hard, then easing off. Then I did some leg pressing then hopped back onto a bike for another 20 minutes. A good hour in total. The idea there is to be aching quite badly on the last 20 minutes to simulate the last few miles after climbing.
> 
> How effective do you reckon this is? Anyone do anything similar? I know I can organise the intervals and maybe add some more leg work into the middle, just not sure how. Some help please!


 
Nothing wrong with doing this to vary or shake up your training routine.




Holy Warrior said:


> Base miles/ speed is what I want. Climbing i'm good at...
> Should I just knock the weight training on the head and go for longer on a static bike? So maybe a 10 minute easy spinning warm up/ cool down and then 40 minutes easy/ hard intervals of 5/10 minutes?
> 
> I haven't suddenly turned into an overweight monster in the couple of months that i've not been doing much exercise.
> ...


 
Cardio on the static machine is fine, but as it's so boring your better off punishing yourself on shorter intervals and keeping it to no more than an hour spent on the static bike. You can then hop on the real bike and go outdoors whenever you get an opportunity to get in your base miles.


----------



## Mrbez (3 Jan 2012)

I just ordered the Cycleops Fluid 2. 

Dispatched today, so hopefully be here in the next few days. I can't wait!


----------



## Holy Warrior (4 Jan 2012)

Garz said:


> Nothing wrong with doing this to vary or shake up your training routine.
> Cardio on the static machine is fine, but as it's so boring your better off punishing yourself on shorter intervals and keeping it to no more than an hour spent on the static bike. You can then hop on the real bike and go outdoors whenever you get an opportunity to get in your base miles.


 
Thanks Garz! What I posted there is my gym day which is every two days. I've lowered the intervals down to one minute on one minute off for 15 minutes. I really don't want to be doing more than 30 minutes, so that's all i'll work up to. By then the weather should be decent enough to actually ride and see if it has done any good!

Every day i've been doing core work which again is quite intense.

First Workout is 5 minutes of 30 seconds each of Mountain Climbers - Planking - Crunches.
Second is 10 reps each of sidestepping pressups - dumbell flys - Lateral raises - bent rows - dumbbell front raises (to ceiling) then good mornings.

I'm already seeing some stiffening in my upper body, weeks into it. I try to give myself 2 days off a week, usually weds and saturdays.

It is intense but it's only 10 minutes a day and I haven't been feeling overly fatigued, probably due to my heavy carbs/ protein diet.


----------



## amaferanga (4 Jan 2012)

Crankarm said:


> I'm looking for a turbo trainer. Are these any good?
> 
> http://www.rutlandcycling.com/34381/Elite-Trainer---SuperCrono-Power-Fluid-ElastoGel-Trainer.html
> 
> http://www.rutlandcycling.com/34371/Elite-Trainer---SuperCrono-Forte-Wireless-Digital-Trainer.html


 
No. Well the fluid one is rubbish anyway. The magnetic one might be okay, but it's pretty expensive compared to the Tacx Flow.


----------

